# silver screens



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, 

We're complete beginners and collecting our motorhome next Thursday. It's a Eura Mobil Profila 660HB on a Ford Transit cab. Should we get internal screen or an external one? 

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mystery_Machine said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're complete beginners and collecting our motorhome next Thursday. It's a Eura Mobil Profila 660HB on a Ford Transit cab. Should we get internal screen or an external one?
> 
> Thanks


External without question if you want to virtually eliminate condensation. The internal ones don't do much to prevent it, and are arguably less thermally efficient as well.

A long-line Taylor Made is worth looking at. A bit cheaper than a Silver Screen, though there's nowt to choose in quality. It has velcro down the sides so you can peel down the windscreen portion during the day without taking the whole thing off.

I'd say get one without delay, as the cooler nights are here already. The windscreen is obviosly only single glazed, and you wil be surprised how cold the front of the van can get without a screen blanket.

Without a blanket you will be mopping up pints of condensation every cold morning. With one, you will never give it a thought!  

Cheers


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

External is the way to go. 

We have a set of Taylormade and have used them for the last two winters and are more than pleased with the price and quality and more importantly the way they virtually eliminate condensation.

The only trouble we can foresee using external is if you wildcamp and need to leave in a hurry. But, touch wood we have never had any trouble wildcamping.

Johnny F


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you both. where's the best place to buy them from, preferably online?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a look at ..

Taylormade

Silverscreens

and I think there are a few more about if you doa Google search.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought mine over the phone to Taylomade.

Had them in stock for my model and they arrived next day.

Johnny F


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

great, thanks again


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Mystery_Machine said:


> thank you both. where's the best place to buy them from, preferably online?


there is also these:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/thermal-exterior-blinds-p-109.html

We use them and find them effective and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Depends on what you want. I prefer the internal ones from CAK. the condensation is negligable and you don't have to go outside in the wet to fit them or take them home sopping wet. They are easy to put up and take down. We put a couple of dry bags on the dash which prevents condense forming.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

internal every time - give you privacy, thermal insulation, stops light and you don't have a huge, wet piece of material to deal with at the end of your stay.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

go for the Milenco universal ones. then you can take them to your next van


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have always used internal & external screens. Never any condensation & very warm in a british winter.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> A long-line Taylor Made is worth looking at. A bit cheaper than a Silver Screen, though there's nowt to choose in quality. It has velcro down the sides so you can peel down the windscreen portion during the day without taking the whole thing off.


We like the sound of these the best, the longer length and velcro down sides swung it. I emailed Taylormade earlier for a quote and they've got back to me, £110 inclusive bag and delivery. Will order a cover next week.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*screen covers*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmm, just reminded me I need one soon for our Mk 7 Transit, should get one from Pickering show on the 18th, and I must advertise my cover for the 2.8 Fiat soon, cost £99 with the fold down front and windscreen privacy mesh, only used a few timers, its like new, waterproof bag.

Also got internal screens for Fiat 2.8 as well, also like new, hardly used, carry case with handles value £39.

Anyone interested, PM me best offer.

I shall be at Pickering and Global rally.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Mystery_Machine said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're complete beginners and collecting our motorhome next Thursday. It's a Eura Mobil Profila 660HB on a Ford Transit cab. Should we get internal screen or an external one?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

We have the Silver Screens external ones, they came with our van.

We have used them nearly every night over the last 5 months, and think they are brilliant. We work extremely well both in the cold and the heat.

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just thought I would add the only reason I don't have internal ones is that i use the built in windscreen blinds on the Hymer and I wouldn't be able to shut these with the thermals on the inside.

Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Also just to add. . .

Some folk find it a problem packing away wet external screens before moving off.

We've done it loads of times _(well, it is summer in Britain 8O 8O )_ and it really isn't much trouble. A quick shake, roll it up and drop it into its very generously proportioned bag, and stand it in the lavvy for travelling.

I did try the internal ones for size, but I am pretty big and I found it quite awkward to reach in past the steering wheel and get the suckers in the right place at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I bought mine over the phone to Taylomade. Had them in stock for my model and they arrived next day.


Trust me to time it wrong :roll: After emailing Taylormade last week I rang them up this morning to order but they've now sold out.  They're in between shows and have been very busy.

We need some for the weekend.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We bought our Taylor made external blinds, long length to cover vents, at Shepton Mallet last weekend. We have internal ones which we use when we are parked up at home a) keeps out the sun - WHEN we have it :roll: !! b) it also stops people looking in.


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> We have internal ones which we use when we are parked up at home a) keeps out the sun - WHEN we have it :roll: !! b) it also stops people looking in.


that's an excellent idea. i'll get some internal ones for the weekend and use them to keep then sun and snoopers out afterwards. The Taylormade longer length were my fav.


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

I've ordered a Taylormade LL screen this morning. They're currently being made and will take around a week.


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Inner or Outer screens - the big debate - 
the cost of inner screens is normally a lot less than outer screens 
you could say inner screens are a lot less hassle to put up than outers and they don't get wet. Also as other people on the postings have commented that if you wild camp and need to drive off quickly - for what ever reason - you can not do this with Outer Screens.

There is another company who supply screens

{ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

We've got two young children and can't see us wild camping for some time yet. We've ended up copying Pollydoodle's idea and got some internal ones from Riversway Leisure (£49.95), which we'll put up for this weekend away and when the van's not in use. We can always dry the Taylormade external in the garage space if need be.


----------

